# Firmware upgrade



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 21, 2012)

If while upgrading my lg 32lm6400's firmware there is a power cut and the operation couldn't be completed. So will my t.v be bricked forever or i can start all over again?


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2012)

Upgrading TV is a risk affair I don't have tried to upgrade my TV but you can connect your to UPS when updating it for extra safety.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe this works for lg too

*www.ehow.com/how_6083049_reset-samsung-tv-firmware.html


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2012)

I have upgraded my TV firmware with latest one it was very easy.just extract image copy it to usb drive connect it to TV and select update software.
Image Quality of my TV has improved drastically.
Download firmware from only official lg site or you may brick your TV.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 23, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> If while upgrading my lg 32lm6400's firmware there is a power cut and the operation couldn't be completed. So will my t.v be bricked forever or i can start all over again?



No, you TV would NOT bricked forever.  If your TV does not turn on, you will have to call up a service center.  There are ways to get back to stock firmware, which may include utilizing a terminal program on a computer to access the internal OS of your TV.  The procedure can be quite complicated, so it's always best to let the experts handle something like this.


LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

offtopic: Brick your TV? I think the proper phrase would be "Wall your TV"  see get it .. any one ?


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> offtopic: Brick your TV? I think the proper phrase would be "Wall your TV"  see get it .. any one ?



lolzzz


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> offtopic: Brick your TV? I think the proper phrase would be "Wall your TV"  see get it .. any one ?



Wot u want to say?


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ He was just joking why are you taking it by heart.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 24, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^ He was just joking why are you taking it by heart.



Lol..no i was not taking it by heart just didn't get the joke the smartarse cracked :/


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 24, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> No, you TV would NOT bricked forever.  If your TV does not turn on, you will have to call up a service center.  There are ways to get back to stock firmware, which may include utilizing a terminal program on a computer to access the internal OS of your TV.  The procedure can be quite complicated, so it's always best to let the experts handle something like this.
> 
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> offtopic: Brick your TV? I think the proper phrase would be "Wall your TV"  see get it .. any one ?



As far as cheesy jokes go, this one was cheesy enough to give me a chuckle!  A+

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

